# Flow M9 SE, M11, The Five SE 2013



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Almost every model in the Flow line has seen numerous and substantial upgrades for 2013. We got our questions in and answerwed on a few more of our other popular models.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

nice!

How are the tiers broken down?

NX2 line
M11
M9 
Five

etc..?


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

M9 or five for a soft deck like the draft ?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sxdaca said:


> M9 or five for a soft deck like the draft ?


This depends a lot on the feel you are looking for. The Five standard gets a one piece highback and a nylon base. It is noticably more flexy than the Five SE (or the M9) which gets an aluminum heelcup from the mod-back. The top panel on the mod back is very flexible but on the whole it is still more of a power binding than the Five due to the aluminum usage. The Five SE and the M9 are very similar with the differences being the flex in the top panel and the design of the surf strap.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> This depends a lot on the feel you are looking for. The Five standard gets a one piece highback and a nylon base. It is noticably more flexy than the Five SE (or the M9) which gets an aluminum heelcup from the mod-back. The top panel on the mod back is very flexible but on the whole it is still more of a power binding than the Five due to the aluminum usage. The Five SE and the M9 are very similar with the differences being the flex in the top panel and the design of the surf strap.


what should i care the most on the flex on a binder; baseplate or highback?
which is more important in forgivin?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Both count. The basepate is responsible for allowing the board to flex without restriction and to translate rider applied energy into the board for controlling torsional twist, etc. Stiffer baseplates transfer power better but depending on the design can restrict board flex more. Stiffer highbacks do the same in helping with heelside, leg applied pressure but they can limit really tweaked out moves.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Would a binding with stiff baseplate and soft highback be forgiving on a jib board like the draft or artifact rocket? Or should I just look to a complete forgiving binding?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sxdaca said:


> Would a binding with stiff baseplate and soft highback be forgiving on a jib board like the draft or artifact rocket? Or should I just look to a complete forgiving binding?


This depends a lot on preference. Some riders always want very supportive (less forgiving) bindings, even on pure jib boards. A moderately stiff base will restrict board flex a bit but the combo that you have mentioned above is still very common for park and play boards.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks man . The five se and m9 se would be in that range right? Both have tweak 6 highback. Would the nx2se's baseplate be too stiff on a soft board? I ve seen flow verves with nx2s bindings on their team riders boards, but they're pros so it is a very different situation


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sxdaca said:


> Thanks man . The five se and m9 se would be in that range right? Both have tweak 6 highback. Would the nx2se's baseplate be too stiff on a soft board? I ve seen flow verves with nx2s bindings on their team riders boards, but they're pros so it is a very different situation


The Five SE and M9 will be very fun and are a good mix of flex and support for a more flexible board. The NX2 SE is very fun as well but it does have a stiffer base. It wil offer great response and you do not need to be advanced to enjoy that.


----------



## MrC (Nov 26, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> This depends a lot on the feel you are looking for. The Five standard gets a one piece highback and a nylon base. It is noticably more flexy than the Five SE (or the M9) which gets an aluminum heelcup from the mod-back. The top panel on the mod back is very flexible but on the whole it is still more of a power binding than the Five due to the aluminum usage. The Five SE and the M9 are very similar with the differences being the flex in the top panel and the design of the surf strap.


So if I understand correctly:
The FIVE SE and the M9 are as an overall feeling quiet similar?
Any reason to choose the one over the other?
I had 2010 or 2011 M9's in Large but my boot (32 Lashed FT in Size 43EU) was little too wide for those. Very, very snug fit. I now passed those to the misses board as she also has wide boots (32 Prion FT in Size 38EU) but at least the width is ok. (Needed some tuning to get her boots fitting perfectly, by advancing the highback, but I think that worked out)
Better to diss out some more bucks to get the NXT with the NASTY system?
I'm spending half of my boarding-time teaching youngsters, the rest is all-mountain trickery


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MrC said:


> So if I understand correctly:
> The FIVE SE and the M9 are as an overall feeling quiet similar?
> Any reason to choose the one over the other?
> I had 2010 or 2011 M9's in Large but my boot (32 Lashed FT in Size 43EU) was little too wide for those. Very, very snug fit. I now passed those to the misses board as she also has wide boots (32 Prion FT in Size 38EU) but at least the width is ok. (Needed some tuning to get her boots fitting perfectly, by advancing the highback, but I think that worked out)
> ...


The Five SE and the M9 are very similar with the differences being the flex in the top panel and the design of the surf strap. These are going to be softer flexing models than any of the NX2's. Nasty is amazing. There are so many Flow models to hopefully meet the needs of most riders. Deciding...now that is your job


----------



## MrC (Nov 26, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> The Five SE and the M9 are very similar with the differences being the flex in the top panel and the design of the surf strap. These are going to be softer flexing models than any of the NX2's. Nasty is amazing. There are so many Flow models to hopefully meet the needs of most riders. Deciding...now that is your job


Thanks for the input. I'm quiet used to the little more flex, so don't see that as being a problem. Sizing is more a problem.
Any comments tips on the correct size? Allready had my same experience with 32 boots? Should I go for an XL?
Pricing is NASTY also...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

43 is typically a size 10 US which is typically a Large Flow binding. But...boot manufacturers can do some whacky things  If your boots are too wide or bulky for Large go XL.


----------

